# live food containers



## goara (Aug 5, 2008)

hi does anyone know where i can get live food containers from? vented ofcourse. thanks...


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

if you can't find someone on here who has some spare then you could try the following ~
Ventilated Live Food Tubs 
Livefood tubs


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

post a 'wanted' in the classifieds, theres always people trying to get rid of them


----------

